# 2001 740IL Transmission fail safe while driving please help



## isrenk (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just bought the car and am very happy about it. Bought it in Texas and drove it to Seattle with no problems. Yesterday as I was driving to work, the car suddenly displayed Transmission fail safe code and transmission went and acted as if it were in neutral. Pulled aside and could not move the car. Was able to shift all gears however when added gas car was not moving. Even when in P gear it started rolling back as if it were in neutral.

Towed the car to BMW repair and left it, they called and said the car was perfectly normal, couldn't find anything wrong. Batter terminal was loose and they thought that's what caused it since there was falt code of 8V current which was below normal. 

Drove the car home, went to work again today. On my way back from lunch, at the stop light I tried to accelerate and heard a loud thud and the car did exactly the same thing as yesterday. Again when I shifted into gears it acted as if it were in neutral, there was grinding noise if I pushed on gas. I kept the car on while waiting for the tow truck, messed with gears so that the repair shop would wittness the problem this time. Tow ride was 15 minutes, unloaded the car, I immediately went in started it and again the car drove, like nothing happened. The shop is confused, I am frustrated, ANYONE HAS ANY IDEAS? Please help.

Thanks,

Marko


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Has it been raining in Seattle? Is it possible that water is getting into a sensor? 

What codes came up the second time you took it in?

jake


----------



## Atomic Dog (Jun 24, 2008)

Has it been raining in Seattle... that's funny. I live here in Seattle and except for the last three days... I think it has rained the last 180.

My transmission does the same thing every now and then and I have yet to figure out what is causing the problem. I had never thought that it may be rain (water) related, but every time it has happened it has been very wet.


----------

